
That $1.25 Billion Settlement With AMD? It’s About 12 Days Of Revenue For Intel. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/12/that-1-25-billion-settlement-with-amd-its-about-12-days-of-revenue-for-intel/
======
scott_s
If we're trying to measure how much this will hurt Intel, then we need to
measure profits, not revenue. Intel's last quarter net income was $1.9 billion
(source:
[http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/releases/20091013corp...](http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/releases/20091013corp.htm?iid=pr1_releasepri_20091013r)).
If they performed the same next quarter, then this settlement would reduce
their profits by 66%. That's not easy to absorb.

------
cperciva
A more useful number: $1.25B is 1.5 months of operating income for Intel.

